# [EVDL] Low Current DC to DC Converter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> martin emde wrote:
> > Greetings,
> > I am looking to build a modest micro controller-based circuit that will
> > monitor some charging parameters (temp, current, voltage, energy in). I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> martin emde wrote:
> 
> > I am looking to build a modest micro controller-based circuit
> > that will monitor some charging parameters (temp, current,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> martin emde wrote:
> > I am looking to build a modest micro controller-based circuit that
> > will monitor some charging parameters (temp, current, voltage, energy
> > in). I want to use the traction pack (200V max) to power the 5V
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I found and tested a number of different
wall-wart switchers, from cell phone charger to laptop power supply, and
they all worked with 170VDC input. It got me to thinking about using a
larger switching power supply (e.g. ebay Item number: 260392064513) as a
modest sized DC-DC converter. Does anyone know if these power supplies will
operate on DC input as well? If so it would be considerably cheaper than a
purpose built DC-DC of similar power rating.
Martin



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > martin emde wrote:
> > > I am looking to build a modest micro controller-based circuit that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> martin emde wrote:
> > Thanks for all the suggestions. I found and tested a number of different
> > wall-wart switchers, from cell phone charger to laptop power supply, and
> > they all worked with 170VDC input. It got me to thinking about using a
> ...


----------

